# Pinarello vs Specialized frame sizing...



## goaliecyclist

Hello All:

Rookie question here. Is there a sizing difference between Pinarello and Specialized? I ride a 54cm 2008 Roubaix Pro and was wondering how a 51.5cm Prince frame would size up in comparison...

The only reason I ask is that my experience in ice hockey goalie pads shows me that pretty much every company has a different way of sizing their equipment, and it's always better to try said equipment on before purchasing off of the published size alone....

Thanks!


----------



## AnthonyL88

I'm now riding a 2011 Felt Z2 51cm frame and recently ordered the Pinarello Dogma 2 50cm frame. Is there a Pinarello dealer near you? If so, go and try out the frame.


----------



## PsychoMike

Prince geometry. All you need now is Roubaix geometry to compare


----------



## kbwh

The Roubaix 54 falls almost exactly between the Prince 53 and 54.


----------



## goaliecyclist

awesome.... thanks a bunch!


----------



## foofighter

i'd still go to a pinarello dealer and sit on one if you can...


----------



## goaliecyclist

Well, it turns out that I'm actually a 54-55 fit in Pinarello. The guys at Invita Sport in Mississauga Ontario were a fantastic help. Unfortunately, the only had a 56 Prince in stock, which they advised me against based on size. Very refreshing experience....

Interestingly, I had a very 'reputable' dealer in Toronto tell me that their 51.5 Prince would fit me perfectly as the Pinarellos run larger in sizing than Specialized.

Thanks again for the info/advice...


----------



## Duc_E

I went to my LBS today and tested a 54CM Roubaix. I then took out a Pinarello FP2, however, it was only 51CM. I am 5' 9", so I am curious if you think the 51CM is a little undersized for my size? Or I am being too nit-picky??


----------



## crewman

goaliecyclist: You cannot compare these two bikes. The Roubaix has a much taller head tube than the Prince. If you look on the Gita site at the Paris, it uses the same Geometry as the old Prince. 
The stack and reach for the Roubaix 54 is 380, 563. The stack and reach for the 54 Paris/Prince is 384, 555. So it would need a 10mm spacer and maybe a shorter stem to work. Also if you want the Prince there are still plenty available. 
I own a Dogma and a Prince and use them both equally


----------



## scbmx01

Is the Paris really the same geo as the Prince? The Paris used to be more upright than the Prince in 2008. I know the Dogma 1 has the same geometry as the Prince.


----------



## crewman

scbmx01 said:


> Is the Paris really the same geo as the Prince? The Paris used to be more upright than the Prince in 2008. I know the Dogma 1 has the same geometry as the Prince.


Yes, Dogma and Prince but not the Dogma2 all have the same Geo. 

The Dogma2 has been changed slightly. 5mm longer HT and 5mm shorter ST all th rest the same.


----------



## kbwh

I'd go for the larger one unless you're pro flezible.


----------



## Spring Bob

Hi - I have a question about frame size for taller riders. I am 6' 4" and have an inside leg of 37".

Is the 59.5cm OK or should I go for a 62cm? 

TIA


----------



## Bill Bikie

*See the chart*



goaliecyclist said:


> Hello All:
> 
> Rookie question here. Is there a sizing difference between Pinarello and Specialized? I ride a 54cm 2008 Roubaix Pro and was wondering how a 51.5cm Prince frame would size up in comparison...
> 
> The only reason I ask is that my experience in ice hockey goalie pads shows me that pretty much every company has a different way of sizing their equipment, and it's always better to try said equipment on before purchasing off of the published size alone....
> 
> Thanks!


Most bikes are measured the same way (center to center). If you like your old bike, just transfer the dimensions to the new bike. Because of the various thickness of tubes, I would thing all are now Center to Center.


----------

